# How can I get a handle on my pup's diarrhea??



## sandraleija (Dec 30, 2015)

I've had my pup for 4 days now and since day one, her stools have gotten softer and softer.It's not watery but more of thicker consistency without much formation. Yesterday it was a little mucusy but today its back to the normal mush. She is only eating Fromm gold can food. I have fromm puppy kibble and she is very interested in it, only she just can't seem to chew it no matter how hard she tries. I've tried to add water to soften it, but she will NOT eat it like that. I also have to give her water from a syringe because she will not drink it on her own. I've tried all kinds of dishes. She is 6 weeks and weighs 1.1lb. She was given a dewormer and her first boosters the day before I brought her home, could that be the culprit? Or is it the food I'm feeding her? I could switch but I don't want to upset her stomach even more. Any tips on how to firm up her stool?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What was she eating before you got her?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Pumpkin. Not the spicey pie mix, but pure canned punpkin. This can thicken up her stools. As for water, she probably gets enough from the canned food. If she is eating the Fromm kibble, fine. Don't worry if she isn't 'chewing it'. The vaccines could cause the diarrhea, but she'd be feeling poorly too. Is she doing OK and playing etc? I really don't know how much pumpkin to feed her, but I'd give her a couple of teaspoons. Most pups eat the pumpkin without problems.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would give Slippery Elm. It will firm the stool, soothe the gut and help with absorption issues


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Plain chicken and rice. Cook a chicken breast, rinse all the fat off of it and serve it with plain steamed white rice. Chicken and rice is the go-to meal when bland diet is needed. It's easy to digest but still contain protein and some carbs.

Dorothy (she's three) is also not a drinker. I make sure that we splash some water into her food at every meal to ensure she's hydrated.


----------



## sandraleija (Dec 30, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would give Slippery Elm. It will firm the stool, soothe the gut and help with absorption issues


The people that had her before me were giving her canned pedigree puppy food. Where could I find this Slippery Elm?


----------



## sandraleija (Dec 30, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Plain chicken and rice. Cook a chicken breast, rinse all the fat off of it and serve it with plain steamed white rice. Chicken and rice is the go-to meal when bland diet is needed. It's easy to digest but still contain protein and some carbs.
> 
> Dorothy (she's three) is also not a drinker. I make sure that we splash some water into her food at every meal to ensure she's hydrated.


I'm boiling her some chicken right now. I was feeding her a grain-free type of food, so should I hold back on the rice? I don't want to disrupt her stomach any more.


----------



## sandraleija (Dec 30, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Pumpkin. Not the spicey pie mix, but pure canned punpkin. This can thicken up her stools. As for water, she probably gets enough from the canned food. If she is eating the Fromm kibble, fine. Don't worry if she isn't 'chewing it'. The vaccines could cause the diarrhea, but she'd be feeling poorly too. Is she doing OK and playing etc? I really don't know how much pumpkin to feed her, but I'd give her a couple of teaspoons. Most pups eat the pumpkin without problems.


She is acting normal other wise, but starting yesterday evening, she has been eating less and less. This morning she didn't want to eat her food at all! I didn't want her to go with out eating last night so I boiled a teeny bit of meat and offered it to her and she gobbled it all up, so that tells me her appetite is still there, she just isn't wanting her canned food. So maybe it is her food that is the problem. Hopefully she eats this chicken, if not, to vet we go! I have also been giving her little dabs at night and in the morning of Nutri-cal.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

My dog will take a new food over his regular food when his stomach is upset once he feels better, he eats it fine. It may be that the switch in foods was too fast and too different. Do as suggested above and slowly mix what you want to feed back in. If it happens again, it may be the food disagrees with her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I get Tree Barks Powder from Dorwest herbs that is sold for dogs, but you can get plain Slippery Elm capsules or powder in health food shops.
I would avoid giving any new foods at this point. It could be the change in diet that has upset her or the stress of changing homes, this is why I always keep new dogs (especially puppies) on the food they are used to until they settle in.
Then change the food gradually (unless feeding raw in which case a straight swap is better)


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

No sense repeating what others have told you. All good advice. But watch for hypoglycemia in such a tiny pup. Nutrical will help with that or honey.


----------

